# Really need some help... Thought about smoking cigs again



## robvd (1/10/15)

Hi Guys

I bought my subox mini starter kit about two weeks ago.

The first week went ok, I used vapeking's 50/50 raspberry ejuice with the included .5ohm coil.

I was very happy and decided to go buy my next batch of ejuices, I went to vapemob in bellville, bought 3 x 30ml juices,

mango intense 6mg
blueberry intense 6mg
gummy berry intense 6m

I built my own coil and wicked accordin to rip trippers youtube guide. It was simple enough.

Primed my coils and filled up the tank... after that this nightmare started.

It was impossible to take any drags, felt like my throat was on fire, I chalked it up to me not being able to build the coil and wick properly.

Went back to the vapemob bellville store, the guys there were super friendly en rebuilt my coil for me and filled it up with the same juice... same problem! even they couldnt take a drag without getting the hiccups or coughing.

I decided to buy the cloud of icarus cinema juice 6mg (R299 for 30ml)

This solved the issue, this juice is amazing!!

After smoking a tank of this I tried the blueberry... what do you know same issue as the gummyberry!!!

So now I have about R450 of vapemob ejuices that are totally useless?

I asked them and they said its the amount of nicotine, surely 6mg is not that strong!

The juices from vapeking is also 6mg and they were fine!

all of this spending and issues really got me missing my cigs again.. I wont do it but man.. its so frustrating, any ideas??

Thanks


----------



## Jakey (1/10/15)

hey bro. just a quick one from my side. the stregth of the nic varies from juice to juice. theres some i can vape 6mg, others no more than 3. 

i agree with you that the teething stages of your vaping journey can be pricey, especially since you see no reward in it. you still arent sure of your device, your preferred flavour, preferred wattage, nic levels etc. 

my advice would be asking as much as you can (just like you have done here) before making any purchases. my first suggestion would be to start off at the lowest nic level then move up. this way, if is isnt the correct level for you the juice will still be vapeable. 

Stick with it man. ive seen all sorts quit cigs eventually once they hit their sweet spot with their vape setup.

PM me should you need anything brother.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## robvd (1/10/15)

Jakey said:


> hey bro. just a quick one from my side. the stregth of the nic varies from juice to juice. theres some i can vape 6mg, others no more than 3.
> 
> i agree with you that the teething stages of your vaping journey can be pricey, especially since you see no reward in it. you still arent sure of your device, your preferred flavour, preferred wattage, nic levels etc.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the encouragement! Needed it...

Is there anything I can do to make these ejuices usable? Maybe mix it with the same flavour at 0mg nicotine? 

Thanks again


----------



## Jakey (1/10/15)

if you really enjoy they flavour you could buy another bottle of the same juice at a lower nic level and dilute it that way.
if you dont mind a bit of dilution you could go the cheaper option of diluting it down with some PG or VG. remember that too much VG will thicken your juice substantially and it might not wick too well. VG can be found at your local pharmacy. Hell...... you could even get dolly varden VG at the local spar. 
perhaps you could post on the "who has stock" section to enquire about the availability of PG. this will thin the juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## robvd (1/10/15)

Jakey said:


> if you really enjoy they flavour you could buy another bottle of the same juice at a lower nic level and dilute it that way.
> if you dont mind a bit of dilution you could go the cheaper option of diluting it down with some PG or VG. remember that too much VG will thicken your juice substantially and it might not wick too well. VG can be found at your local pharmacy. Hell...... you could even get dolly varden VG at the local spar.
> perhaps you could post on the "who has stock" section to enquire about the availability of PG. this will thin the juice.



Thanks! I think this sounds like a good plan, the juice is not a very high VG anyway, so adding some VG should be fine?


----------



## Cruzz_33 (1/10/15)

Hey buddy @robvd 

Don't give up i went through the same but then I went to zero nic and haven't looked back I sometimes use 3mg

You can expose it to light which will degrade the nicotine. How much time under the light I am not sure but I know it will reduce it. Also shake it and create some air bubbles then open it and repeat this a few times and try if still strong use some light ie the sun

Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MJ INC (1/10/15)

Sounds like you should start at 3mg and if your not happy with the Nic strength but happy with the flavour to up the nic level

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robvd (1/10/15)

MJ INC said:


> Sounds like you should start at 3mg and if your not happy with the Nic strength but happy with the flavour to up the nic level



Yup... learnt the hard way!


----------



## Tom (1/10/15)

hmm, if you just got off the smokes 6mg should not be too much to take?
Sometimes cheapo juice brands suck... could be the PG/VG quality being used, imho. Nonetheless, a VG juice is always smoother. I prefer max VG.

I find it also strange that the supplier could not vape it without problems. Did you ask for an exchange? There may be something wrong with the batch?

Dont give up....once you find your happy spot with gear and juice there is no looking back.


----------



## Cruzz_33 (1/10/15)

Agreed with tom didn't think about that either. High pg can irritate the throat imensly! Add this high pg with high nic and it won't be enjoyable 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## robvd (1/10/15)

Tom said:


> hmm, if you just got off the smokes 6mg should not be too much to take?
> Sometimes cheapo juice brands suck... could be the PG/VG quality being used, imho. Nonetheless, a VG juice is always smoother. I prefer max VG.
> 
> I find it also strange that the supplier could not vape it without problems. Did you ask for an exchange? There may be something wrong with the batch?
> ...



Exactly... they told me to bring the juices to them on Saturday... I was a heavy smoker... smoked Camel... lol

The vape was not harsh... it is like smoking burnt gras... really impossible to use.

I emptied the tank tonight, rewicked and filled up with clouds of icarus and it is simply amazing.. so the juice must be faulty.

I couldnt even take a drag at 15W hahaha...


----------



## Nick (1/10/15)

Stick with it bud... everyone has said it all already... I had issues and still do with fruit flavours I just cannot get use to them at any nic level... vg is the solution I take 18mg tbac 30 ml add 60ml vg leave for a week then vape... and I love it .. I bought today Milkman churrios 3mg and it 99%vg it's the first juice I have bought that I can vape straight out of the bottle without doing anything with it... vaping at 35w with 0.5 coil in my subtank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (1/10/15)

robvd said:


> Exactly... they told me to bring the juices to them on Saturday... I was a heavy smoker... smoked Camel... lol
> 
> The vape was not harsh... it is like smoking burnt gras... really impossible to use.
> 
> ...



Only way to know for sure is for someone else who vapes at that specific juices nic level to test out the juice using their own device

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robvd (1/10/15)

Nick said:


> Sticks with it bud... everyone has said it all already... I had issues and still do with fruit flavours I just cannot get use to them at any nic level... vg is the solution I take 18mg tbac 30 ml add 60ml vg leave for a week then vape... and I love it .. I bought today Milkman churrios 3mg and it 99%vg it's the first juice I have bought that I can vape straight out of the bottle without doing anything with it... vaping at 35w with 0.5 coil in my subtank



Thanks! think I need to get some VG seriously.. Can I get it at any pharmacy? What do I need to ask for?

I wanted to know how the churrios are? what flavour is it? although I did read somewhere that the Subtank mini starter can only go upto 80Vg


----------



## Nick (1/10/15)

Yep I get mine from pick n pay its called dolly varden glycerol. ... I have a subtank v2 and mine is fine .. Maybe one of the oracles of Vape can advice on vg content v coil... check the what did you vape today post about the churrios

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robvd (1/10/15)

Nick said:


> Yep I get mine from pick n pay its called dolly varden glycerol. ... I have a subtank v2 and mine is fine .. Maybe one of the oracles of Vape can advice on vg content v coil... check the what did you vape today post about the churrios


Thanks!


----------



## robvd (1/10/15)

Nick said:


> Yep I get mine from pick n pay its called dolly varden glycerol. ... I have a subtank v2 and mine is fine .. Maybe one of the oracles of Vape can advice on vg content v coil... check the what did you vape today post about the churrios



Sorry, another question, if I buy the VG, how much do I add and do I need to let it stand for a while?

Thanks!


----------



## Nick (1/10/15)

Depends what nic you want .. if you have 12mg nic and you want it to be 6mg nic add the same amount vg .. so if you have 30 ml 12mg add 30 ml of vg and it will be 6mg. .. just rremember you are diluting the flavour as well...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robvd (1/10/15)

Nick said:


> Depends what nic you want .. if you have 12mg nic and you want it to be 6mg nic add the same amount vg .. so if you have 30 ml 12mg add 30 ml of vg and it will be 6mg. .. just rremember you are diluting the flavour as well...



Shot, I have 6 and will take it down to 3 by adding 30ml. 

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (1/10/15)

robvd said:


> Shot, I have 6 and will take it down to 3 by adding 30ml.
> 
> Thanks!


 I would also suggeat that you add a little at a time and not a straight 30ml. Just to avoid over diluting. Vg in small quantities tend to smooth out a juice much more than diluting it with a lower nic based juice... IMO....

So for eg. I might only need 10 ml of VG to bring a 30ml 6mg juice down to a vapable level as opposed to 30ml of the same flavour in 0nic. This also depends on the juice you are using etc... Etc...

Its a very hit and miss game where one solution may not work for all. Remember that once you mixed some vg into the juice try and mix it up like a mad man and leave it for a bit to settle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## SHiBBY (1/10/15)

robvd said:


> Thanks for the encouragement! Needed it...
> 
> Is there anything I can do to make these ejuices usable? Maybe mix it with the same flavour at 0mg nicotine?
> 
> Thanks again


Which VapeMob did you go to? Speak to Josh. Those intense flavours can be diluted with pure VG to make a lekker diluted juice, and on the plus side VG is super cheap so you'll end up with a crapload of diluted juice for a minor expense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robvd (1/10/15)

Jakey said:


> I would also suggeat that you add a little at a time and not a straight 30ml. Just to avoid over diluting. Vg in small quantities tend to smooth out a juice much more than diluting it with a lower nic based juice... IMO....
> 
> So for eg. I might only need 10 ml of VG to bring a 30ml 6mg juice down to a vapable level as opposed to 30ml of the same flavour in 0nic. This also depends on the juice you are using etc... Etc...
> 
> Its a very hit and miss game where one solution may not work for all. Remember that once you mixed some vg into the juice try and mix it up like a mad man and leave it for a bit to settle.



You guys are really awesome, thanks for all the tips, I am going to add 10ml at a time and see how it goes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robvd (1/10/15)

SHiBBY said:


> Which VapeMob did you go to? Speak to Josh. Those intense flavours can be diluted with pure VG to make a lekker diluted juice, and on the plus side VG is super cheap so you'll end up with a crapload of diluted juice for a minor expense.



Is Josh from the Bellville branch? The guys there were super helpfull, they even rebuilt my coil using their own wire and coil, I must say that the service at Vapemob is really great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY (1/10/15)

robvd said:


> Is Josh from the Bellville branch? The guys there were super helpfull, they even rebuilt my coil using their own wire and coil, I must say that the service at Vapemob is really great.



Josh and Hein cycle between the Bellville and Kenilworth branches, but anyone there should be able to help you out. I just mention Josh because I've personally vaped his diluted intense mango juice so I can vouch for it. But theres always hope man. Like someone mentioned earlier, the first few weeks can be frustrating (I think even more so when you're substituting analogs) trying to figure out your style and preferences. I'm super grateful that I got to try everything before I really committed. Don't give up on building either, it's the best part of vaping for me personally. I love building. Matter of fact, I stay in Goodwood and have a box of just about every wire and type of cotton imaginable. I'll be more than happy to help you build, as I'm sure anyone on this forum would

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## robvd (1/10/15)

Jakey said:


> I would also suggeat that you add a little at a time and not a straight 30ml. Just to avoid over diluting. Vg in small quantities tend to smooth out a juice much more than diluting it with a lower nic based juice... IMO....
> 
> So for eg. I might only need 10 ml of VG to bring a 30ml 6mg juice down to a vapable level as opposed to 30ml of the same flavour in 0nic. This also depends on the juice you are using etc... Etc...
> 
> Its a very hit and miss game where one solution may not work for all. Remember that once you mixed some vg into the juice try and mix it up like a mad man and leave it for a bit to settle.



Another thing that I didnt think of... what should I use as containers? all of the juices are still full so I wont be able to add VG to them?

Could I just tranfer it to any container?


SHiBBY said:


> Josh and Hein cycle between the Bellville and Kenilworth branches, but anyone there should be able to help you out. I just mention Josh because I've personally vaped his diluted intense mango juice so I can vouch for it. But theres always hope man. Like someone mentioned earlier, the first few weeks can be frustrating (I think even more so when you're substituting analogs) trying to figure out your style and preferences. I'm super grateful that I got to try everything before I really committed. Don't give up on building either, it's the best part of vaping for me personally. I love building. Matter of fact, I stay in Goodwood and have a box of just about every wire and type of cotton imaginable. I'll be more than happy to help you build, as I'm sure anyone on this forum would



Im starting every reply with a thanks tonight haha! This forum is really super helpfull, I will do anything to not go back to analogs..

I appreciate the offer! I might need to take you up on it soon!  

I really had an eye opener this week at vapemob, whilst they were building my coil, a man and his wife walked into the shop, he just came from the hospital having suffered a heart attack the previous day, his doctor told him to get an ecig and use it at 0mg nic to get off the cigs.

Im only 26 at the moment and really think vaping is the way to get off the cigs.. I tried everything..champix and zyban but none worked, I have been smoke free for about 2 weeks now and must say this is the best method yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (1/10/15)

My advice is to always have at least two devices ready to vape at all times, have a backup for everything vape related.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## robvd (1/10/15)

Alex said:


> My advice is to always have at least two devices ready to vape at all times, have a backup for everything vape related.


On that topic... what should I get as an upgrade to the subox mini starter kit?

It would only be later this year..probly bonus time lol but what would one buy to last you a while without needing to upgrade?

Things I would like is an easy RBA and something durable, size isnt a concern


----------



## SHiBBY (1/10/15)

Alex said:


> My advice is to always have at least two devices ready to vape at all times, have a backup for everything vape related.


True that! My wife is using my M80 and Goblin now that I'm on the Cube II and Goblin Mini. We share when one or the other is charging


----------



## SHiBBY (1/10/15)

robvd said:


> On that topic... what should I get as an upgrade to the subox mini starter kit?
> 
> It would only be later this year..probly bonus time lol but what would one buy to last you a while without needing to upgrade?
> 
> Things I would like is an easy RBA and something durable, size isnt a concern


Get a lekker RTA dude. Season your building hand on the RBA coil, then when you're ready get something like a Goblin or Billow and bid farewell to retail coils!


----------



## robvd (1/10/15)

SHiBBY said:


> Get a lekker RTA dude. Season your building hand on the RBA coil, then when you're ready get something like a Goblin or Billow and bid farewell to retail coils!



LOL you are speaking quite a bit o french there... Where can I read up on what a RTA is?

Cheers


----------



## Jakey (1/10/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-comprehensive-glossary-to-vaping-lingo.t14868/ you in luck. @Alex just poated this


----------



## SHiBBY (1/10/15)

robvd said:


> LOL you are speaking quite a bit o french there... Where can I read up on what a RTA is?
> 
> Cheers



RBA - Rebuildable Atomizer
RTA - Rebuidable Tank Atomizer
RDA - Rebuildable Dripping Atomizer

An RTA gives you the benefits of an RBA coil for a normal tank, with the convenience of a bigger and more versatile deck, often accepting dual coils etc. And RDA has the biggest deck providing the most versatility and ease of building, but requires "dripping" of juice directly onto the coils and wicks every few hits, which can be a pain while on the move.

Have a look at the forum discussions under the rebuildables section to get an idea of what people prefer. Also, Google "Goblin Mini"


----------



## robvd (1/10/15)

SHiBBY said:


> RBA - Rebuildable Atomizer
> RTA - Rebuidable Tank Atomizer
> RDA - Rebuildable Dripping Atomizer
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks! something tells me im going to spend too much money haha


----------



## SHiBBY (1/10/15)

robvd said:


> Awesome thanks! something tells me im going to spend too much money haha


Two words: Forum Classifieds

Everyone loves getting new gear, but when starting out it makes sense to grab some hand me downs for the sake of finding your groove

Also... cough...FastTech... cough-cough

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robvd (1/10/15)

Just had a friend over... I filled his tank up with the vapemob juice... he couldnt take one drag at 10 watts!

Cleaned out his tank and filled it with my vapeking 6mg tobacco and... works perfectly... I dont know.. really feels like the batch I got is a super dud.


----------



## Jakey (1/10/15)

robvd said:


> Just had a friend over... I filled his tank up with the vapemob juice... he couldnt take one drag at 10 watts!
> 
> Cleaned out his tank and filled it with my vapeking 6mg tobacco and... works perfectly... I dont know.. really feels like the batch I got is a super dud.


 perhaps contact the vendor for an explanation, im sure they will be able to assist you. Good luck buddy. Please keep trying


----------



## robvd (1/10/15)

Jakey said:


> perhaps contact the vendor for an explanation, im sure they will be able to assist you. Good luck buddy. Please keep trying



Thanks bud! I found the manager of Vapemob on the forum... pm'd him and sent him a link to the thread, waiting on a response.


----------



## Silver (2/10/15)

Hi @robvd 

May be a late response but with regard the juices that were too harsh on your subtank, there are many potential reasons:

- it could be a bad batch as @Tom said. I doubt it but its possible
- it could be the pg/vg ratio is not suited to your palate for that setup 
- it could be something in the flavouring that you are sensitive to (has happened to me with one or two different juices)

Diluting with VG could well make those juices vapable. 

But in general, some juices just dont work so well in some setups. You just need to try more juices! I know its expensive but when you finnd a few gems its all worth it. There are lots of well priced local juices represented by the vendors on this forum.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jos (2/10/15)

Hang in there bud.

It looks like you are into your fruity juices?

Check out the Vapour Mountain range - the xxx, strawberry and litchi is really good. Added bonus is that you can buy samples before spending big bucks.


----------

